# Input on a kernel for CM9?



## HemiDroid03

Can someone give me a suggestion on a good kernel for CM9? I'm currently running CM9 stock kernel. It's for my wife's Vibrant. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## lapdog01

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/22833-[KERNEL][ICS][29-Apr]-subZero-v1.2-Build-#80-(Yars'_Revenge)
Awesome kernels
sent from my mind


----------



## HemiDroid03

Thanks for the respond!


----------



## dougfresh

We've answered your question over and over. There's only a handful of Kernels and of which SZ and Glitch are excellent.


----------

